# R15 300 Update error and Reformatted



## theboomslang (Apr 12, 2007)

Woke up this morning with an error message that was like 733 or 723 that said software update had an error and reformatted the dvr and I lost all settings and recordings.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Do you have a screen shot, or more of a description of what it said.

AS this would be the first time I have heard of a message being on the screen, stating that it formated and cleared out the hard drive.

The software update, and the hard drive activity are independent of one another (they happen in two different segments of the startup procedure).

It is possible that your system is having a hardware issue.

What software version are you now?


----------



## theboomslang (Apr 12, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do you have a screen shot, or more of a description of what it said.
> 
> AS this would be the first time I have heard of a message being on the screen, stating that it formated and cleared out the hard drive.
> 
> ...


Original software version 0x109c
past upgrade Today 2:35AM 0x1192

I have had receiver for months now and has never missed a beat,it has never skipped a recording or missed a phone call or erased anything until this update. In fact it has been so good I havent bothered going to HD because I know how stable this receiver has been for me. Until this update.


----------



## powersb (Sep 7, 2006)

This happend to me this morning. R15-300. Error 73?. Said "system had a hardware problem. Reformat fixed the problem, but you lost your recordings and scheduled recordings."

I did lose everything, except my "Recent Program Searchs" were still there.


----------

